# Pearl updates



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)




----------



## 9361 (Jun 25, 2009)

Wow she is sooo pretty!


----------



## MISSAPBT (May 10, 2009)

Oooh i LOVE her! how old?


----------



## Saint Francis (Jun 2, 2010)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


>


Beautiful coat and I love seeing your pup "roll out the red carpet" (tongue) in the second picture LOL!! Very well maintained I might add


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Saint Francis said:


> Beautiful coat and I love seeing your pup "roll out the red carpet" (tongue) in the second picture LOL!! Very well maintained I might add


Thanks don't tell blue but im starting to favor that girl more. just a little.

oh and she is a little over a year.


----------



## American_Pit13 (Apr 23, 2007)

Such a cute little black dog!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thank you Holly!


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

She is amazing looking gyp! She likes to smile too.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thank you. yeah she is a hapy smiling girl for shure


----------



## dixieland (Aug 14, 2009)

Very beautiful gal Matt!


----------



## jayandlacy (Sep 21, 2009)

oooohhh I love me some black doggies! Super pretty girl!!


----------



## pitbullmamanatl (Jun 1, 2010)

2nd pic is definitely my fave!!! Love her and that smile!


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

oh yeah she is a goof ball!


----------



## Aireal (Jul 2, 2010)

love that second pic it is to stinkin cute 
great pics!!!


----------



## dylroche1 (Mar 14, 2010)

very fit dog! love the black with white chest


----------



## Carley (Mar 18, 2009)

OOO i LOVE her!!!! she is pretty


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

thanks kido!!!!


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

Nice little dog.


----------



## BLUE PIT BULL MAN (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Buz!!


----------



## GTR (Mar 5, 2010)

The little blacks ones are best. ^.^


----------



## buzhunter (Sep 3, 2007)

BLUE PIT BULL MAN said:


> Thanks Buz!!


You know I like what you're doing down there.


----------



## Rudy4747 (Nov 29, 2009)

buzhunter said:


> You know I like what you're doing down there.


Yeah he has some nice dogs, and keeps them in great condition.:clap:


----------

